# Rose Versand Neukunde



## Zeggi (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe heute den Rose Versandkatalog geholt (weil in den Läden alles so s...teuer ist) und werde da was bestellen. Nun habe ich gesehen, dass Neukundenwerbung 1500 Rosepunkte bringt - möchte mich wer werben? Muss man ja nicht verschenken diese Punkte 

Viele Grüße 
Zeggi
*
hat sich erledigt - habe jemanden gefunden *


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Juli 2010)

Das ist aber lieb das du an andere denkst.
macht nicht jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zeggi (8. Juli 2010)

Na wäre doch wirklich schade drum ;-)
Willst du?


----------

